# WANTED:  Scottsdale, AZ Feb 11 - Feb 18



## TBipp (Jan 2, 2015)

Preferred resorts are Westin Kierland, Sheraton Desert Oasis, Shell Vacations Club at Orange Tree or Four Seasons Residence Club or anything close to Fountain Hills.  Please PM me.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Sent you pm


----------

